# Fife All Winners Show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Toby went to the all winners show today 
I'm delighted to say he won best junior in show


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

YAY!! Congratulations bet your beaming!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done May and many congratulations to Toby. What a brilliant result for you both :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well done hun and Toby!!!

not surprised he won - he's gorgeous xx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> YAY!! Congratulations bet your beaming!


just a bit I've had a silly grin on my face all day


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

He certainly deserves to win May - he is one of my favs - I think he looks amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww nice one :thumbup:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

may said:


> just a bit I've had a silly grin on my face all day


Awwwww bless ya! I would have been too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

That's fab news - congratulations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*A big "Congrats" May. Toby looked fab as always, was'nt on my judges table this time, but did get to see him*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

to our exquisite lad Lebreton Fernando aka Tobylicious,richly deserved and earn't as ever,nice one May,btw love has the feeling returned to your cheeks yet


----------

